
Rise of Ad-Blocking Software Threatens Online Revenue - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/31/business/international/smartphone-ad-blocking-software-mobile.html?hpw&rref=technology&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=1
======
HoopleHead
Oh dear. How sad. Poor advertisers. Boo Hoo!

</sarcasm>

